# Newbie First Post



## RicardoS (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say Hello, from North Texas. My wife and I are just retired and looking forward to our first 'look see' trip to the Lakeside area in March of '11. Although I have a million questions (like all newbies), I'm getting a lot of them answered by reading the really great threads on this forum. Getting ready to retire, and move out of the country, after 50+ years of collecting "stuff" and establishing relationships will require a lot of discipline, a few tears, and one heck of a garage sale. But, I think we are up to the task if we can see a light, being held up by new friends, at the end of the tunnel. Am looking forward to a long and wonderful association with expats around Lake Chapala. Hope to meet some of you in the near future on our exploratory trip.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and to Lake Chapala. Don't be bashful about asking questions when you arrive. You'll find that the folks who preceded you will be willing to help you find your way around.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

My partner and I are from Dallas and retired a year ago. I can certainly understand the changes you are contemplating. We bought a home in Celaya because of the weather and proximity to so many places we like; Guanajuato, San Miguel, Queretaro and many others but much more affordable. My partner is orginally from this area but we have travelled most of Mexico. While some coast cities are tempting the unpredictable weather and heat made them less attractive. I was first in Chapala in the 80's and have seen a lot changes. Good luck on you new life.


----------



## RicardoS (Dec 5, 2010)

RVGRINGO and SCHMO, I just wanted to say thanks for the replys. As far as a destination, we are focusing our efforts on the Lakeside area. The climate (in more ways than one) seems to fit us and the location, with it's nearby airport, is a great +.
The one thing I haven't read much about is the airfare cost to a major city in TX, like Houston, San Antonio, or Austin. Somewhere, I thought I remember someone mentioning that there was a low fare, from time to time. If anyone knows about a particular airline or best time to fly (with regard to price), I would really like to pick their brain. Again, thanks so much for the welcome and words of encouragement.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It is very rare to have low cost flights across the border. Mexicana used to have specials to the west coast but now in bankruptcy. There are a few low cost carriers within Mexico that people periodically suggest flying to border city and then crossing by bus. Must admit not my 1st choice these days.
We have 3 airports about equal distance so look for which has the lowest fares but mostly limited to Continental to Houston & American to Dallas. People that look for lowest fares throughout the US often drive to Harlingen TX, use the extended parking and fly via Southwest.
Would be great if there were a low cost option but we can't find it.


----------



## RicardoS (Dec 5, 2010)

Conklinwh,
I realize that it's been a long time, but, for 4 yrs while I went to college, I worked for Delta Airlines full time loading airplanes. Wasn't much fun, but all my air travel during those years was 'non-rev' (free). Still haven't gotten over the flying for free part of air travel. However, I do still have great respect for all the ramp guys (and girls) that load the planes. I guess the low cost or looking for airline deals is still ingrained in my head.
Thanks for the reply, non the less. Guess at this late date there's no such thing as a free ride.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Cross border always somewhat different than in country whether US or Mexico. Should have said that every often I hear of international deals in to/out of Mexico City, especially with Europe, but not enough to places that I would fly in the US to offset the additional hassle.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

The big challenge with international travel from the US is that the carriers (Continental, American) are still adding a "fuel surcharge" to international flights. The current surcharge for flights to/from the US and Mexico City is almost $200.00 US on Continental. Most of the flights I book are between $700 and $900 USD with all the surcharges, fees and taxes.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Airlines are getting very, very expensive and unpleasant. In your case, you might consider getting yourself to McAllen or Laredo by car or bus. Then, you can catch a Mexican luxury bus to Monterrey, or any other Mexican city of your choice. Those buses are very nice, some even having only three seats across, sandwich bar, movies and two bathrooms. Better service than most airlines. They are both comfortable and reasonably priced. Less than $100 USD will get you from the border to Guadalajara, for example. From Monterrey, if that is your choice, you can also take a Mexican regional airline, like Interjet, to most major cities. The flight from Monterrey to Guadalajara is only an hour and is priced to compete with the luxury buses. So, there are other options instead of international airline flights. They may take longer, but are amazingly efficient.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

How do you define "low fare"? From Houston, Continental has RT flights to Guadalajara for $540 (includes taxes) but the lowest fares are to D.F. at $340 total. It's not gonna get much lower than that.

From Houston, there are lots of buses that will take you all the way from Houston to Celaya then you can get another bus on to Lakeside. The bus to Celaya is about $140 RT. I used to take buses for years before deciding the chore of driving is outweighed by the comfort of my own vehicle environment and the freedom in my itinerary. Often they would "pass the hat" crossing into Mexico and we wouldn't have to inspect luggage or even get off the bus unless you needed a FMT, no such luck crossing into the U.S. though. Sometimes the same bus would go all the way, sometimes we would change buses in Matehuala. Sometimes they were clean, sometimes the restroom was not to be used if at all possible. The bus was either too hot or too cold, and you get to listen to tejano music the whole way. But all in all not too bad.

Well after all that, I see you're from Dallas. I thought I saw Houston mentioned somewhere. Oh well, I imagine the options are similar.


----------

